# ST4's Music - The two pieces you've been waiting for :)



## ST4

To finally go through with the above posts, I have been trying hard to get this music online the past day and a half. There are things that the notation program I am using for this, will either not do properly or won't do at all, as this is just midi.

Please note that there are articulations that haven't been marked into the score for two reasons (also regarding the layout): The layout I professionally use for printing & giving to performers is different (aka, in the ensemble piece it actually has the blank-spacing to make it both more attractive visually and keep the score size even) and in a midi program such as this, instrument spacing is just too convoluted.

Anyhow, the two pieces I present are both completely different: the first is a modern, dissonant concerto grosso (in spirit) of a work, filled with lots and lots of details and contrasts; called *Grosso: Flares*






The second piece is a *Bagatelle* in the style of a classical sonata (with a little bit of added touches) dedicated to our resident member Pugg






Sorry guys that this thread got off to a slow start when I created it but I did follow up on it and I very much look forward to any feedback you have, whatever it is! :tiphat:

(p.s. and yes E Cristobal Poveda, the Tumblr followed through :lol: )


----------



## David OByrne

Hello ST4, I am liking the first piece Flares lots. It is really energetic and quite fun. Thanks for sharing, I want to listen again


----------



## Pugg

ST4 said:


> To finally go through with the above posts, I have been trying hard to get this music online the past day and a half. There are things that the notation program I am using for this, will either not do properly or won't do at all, as this is just midi.
> 
> Please note that there are articulations that haven't been marked into the score for two reasons (also regarding the layout): The layout I professionally use for printing & giving to performers is different (aka, in the ensemble piece it actually has the blank-spacing to make it both more attractive visually and keep the score size even) and in a midi program such as this, instrument spacing is just too convoluted.
> 
> Anyhow, the two pieces I present are both completely different: the first is a modern, dissonant concerto grosso (in spirit) of a work, filled with lots and lots of details and contrasts; called *Grosso: Flares*
> 
> The second piece is a *Bagatelle* in the style of a classical sonata (with a little bit of added touches) dedicated to our resident member Pugg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys that this thread got off to a slow start when I created it but I did follow up on it and I very much look forward to any feedback you have, whatever it is! :tiphat:
> 
> (p.s. and yes E Cristobal Poveda, the Tumblr followed through :lol: )


I am going to study this with a big thank you.

Small hint, would Today's Composers thread not be more suitable?


----------



## ST4

David OByrne said:


> Hello ST4, I am liking the first piece Flares lots. It is really energetic and quite fun. Thanks for sharing, I want to listen again


Thank you David for your input, I am glad you liked it :tiphat:


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> I am going to study this with a big thank you.
> 
> Small hint, would Today's Composers thread not be more suitable?


You are very welcome Pugg, hope you enjoy it :cheers:

Actually, I didn't realize it got posted here, that was an accident. It was a reply to my thread in today's composes, my bad


----------



## Pugg

ST4 said:


> You are very welcome Pugg, hope you enjoy it :cheers:
> 
> Actually, I didn't realize it got posted here, that was an accident. It was a reply to my thread in today's composes, my bad


You can ask the mods to move it, just ask nicely.


----------



## eugeneonagain

Is the notation programme Musescore? I recognise the piano soundfont.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I like how Grosso starts: there's a lovely flute melody, then you get slapped in the face by the percussion. I didn't see that coming. It's a signal to get out of the easy chair and onto the edge of your seat.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I have moved this thread to 'Today's Composers' as suggested. :tiphat:


----------



## ST4

eugeneonagain said:


> Is the notation programme Musescore? I recognise the piano soundfont.


Yep :tiphat: (it says at the end of the video).

Not my ideal I tell you, so much that can't be achieved (in most notation programs I've come across) sadly. Seems like a lot of things are more for typeset than reply (in the case of it having to be done to get the video)


----------



## ST4

Manxfeeder said:


> I like how Grosso starts: there's a lovely flute melody, then you get slapped in the face by the percussion. I didn't see that coming. It's a signal to get out of the easy chair and onto the edge of your seat.




Thank you Manxfeeder, I'm glad you enjoyed it :tiphat:


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

Interesting pieces..!

Although, I regret to say that I am horribly ignorant about modern/postmodern music. I'm sure I just haven't discovered the right way to listen to it, but the question I keep asking myself when listening to these pieces is.. 'why?' I really don't mean this as any sort of criticism, unless it is directed at myself for being too much of an ignoramus  but what motivates a piece like your "Grosso: Flares"? Why those notes, in that particular spot? Why does the Timpani do this or that? 

I admit, I'm much more comfortable in the realm of romanticism, or at least early modern works (Stravinsky is about as weird as I can comfortably get hehe). But I'd love to know what's wrong with my thinking, if you get what I mean!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda

ST4 said:


> To finally go through with the above posts, I have been trying hard to get this music online the past day and a half. There are things that the notation program I am using for this, will either not do properly or won't do at all, as this is just midi.
> 
> Please note that there are articulations that haven't been marked into the score for two reasons (also regarding the layout): The layout I professionally use for printing & giving to performers is different (aka, in the ensemble piece it actually has the blank-spacing to make it both more attractive visually and keep the score size even) and in a midi program such as this, instrument spacing is just too convoluted.
> 
> Anyhow, the two pieces I present are both completely different: the first is a modern, dissonant concerto grosso (in spirit) of a work, filled with lots and lots of details and contrasts; called *Grosso: Flares*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second piece is a *Bagatelle* in the style of a classical sonata (with a little bit of added touches) dedicated to our resident member Pugg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry guys that this thread got off to a slow start when I created it but I did follow up on it and I very much look forward to any feedback you have, whatever it is! :tiphat:
> 
> (p.s. and yes E Cristobal Poveda, the Tumblr followed through :lol: )


Haha.

Anyways, I for the life of me will never understand modernist music, however I can recognize that this isn't worthless. I am aware that Grosso IS artiztic, I just don't find it pleasant. Still, your style is indeed unique, and I hope you continue to compose art in whichever way you find enjoyable.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Good work Alien, like the dedication to Pugg...........


----------



## ROBOT

Hello， I didn't understand your first piece， I think it was too complicated？ Maybe you should imitate more baroque music or Stravinsky。 I feel that there were many tricks and rhythms you invented， but it was not possible to understand your polyphonic texture by listening to it （I'm sorry， because maybe someone else would understand it）， I　also　couldn't　ever　remember　your　melodies　or　tricks　and　they　rarely　seem　to　come　back　again　after　you　did　them， the homophonic texture like at 2：54 was more effective and you used rhyming to make rhythm， t-he open voicing at 4：00 is effective， most of the　poluphonic wind parts are not， parallel homophonic material is usually good。

I　think　you　should　try　resolving　some　more　of　your　leading　tones　（or　the　third　in　your　major　triads）　but　if　it　doesn't　sound　good　to　you then you can stop doing it， just thinking， haha！

I have also listened to your second piece， I think you need to think about countour　and　harmony？ I feel like your melody again is very complicated， maybe you should try writing some songs only with quarter notes and eighth notes， that way you can think about rhythm and contour more？ For some examples， I　feel　like　the　change　from　the　first　and　second　chords　in　the　second　measure　is　very　disgusting，　and　I　don't　understand　the　accidental　in　the　bassline。 The measure at 0：14 also seems very clumsy， especially the second beat，　I　don't　understand　why　there　was　such　an　interesting　accidental　in　the　bassline　and　then　forgot　about　it　in　the　next　measure？ I also do not understand the F# at 0：19， but I hope you keep composing！

I think， maybe， you are trying to write really difficult music before you can completely write easy music， maybe it would help you if you used voice leading more and to improvise pop at the piano using common and uncommon chord changes， I think you have been exposed to more contemporary music than me but　I　feel　like　you　are　being　too　strenuous　with　your　very　big　vocabulary。


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Good work Alien, like the dedication to Pugg...........


I am sure he do the same for you, being such good buddies en that.


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> I am sure he do the same for you, being such good buddies en that.


Actually it's a bit of a reunion around here, I hadn't seen him for ages but if he wants something rad, I can write something :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg

ST4 said:


> Actually it's a bit of a reunion around here, I hadn't seen him for ages but if he wants something rad, I can write something :tiphat:


You see, readable like a book.


----------



## ST4

Pugg said:


> You see, readable like a book.


I could write a book but I'd need a pay increase 

Anyway Eddie, flick me a thumbs up if you're interested :cheers:


----------



## dzc4627

Both pieces are uninteresting and clumsy sounding. Neither are beautiful. The second piece doesn't feel like it is at all inspired by classical period music other than a few certain features. 

Not understanding the artistic flare side of your music would be one thing, but I genuinely see poor and sloppy craftsmanship here. Is this really the kind of music you want to be writing?


----------



## Jacob Brooks

The first is irredeemable chaos. I can't see any reason one might enjoy listening to that. It seems to have rhythmic and textural structure but why forego the only structure that causes emotion, harmonic structure? That seems to be the essential problem with pieces that aren't tonally centered. Then they flail around with flamboyant rhythms and textural effects (notice gimmick instruments come in around the same time tonality is abandoned) for lack of being able to inspire with the natural harmonic language. I suggest rethinking writing music like this. This comes from someone who saw the whole nine yards of this sort of music, even listening as far as noise music quite a bit. It was because I hadn't yet understood the beauty and purpose in music of high tonal merit. Maybe an expert in this sort of music could give a better position on your piece for your context (ie, the context of enjoying this sort of thing) but I am doubtful that there can be such a thing as an expert in this domain.

The second seems to have some promise but for some rough moments and lack of inspiration.

I don't hate you or anything, I have liked a lot of your posts on this website and I tend to like your personality based on them as well. This is merely an honest assessment of the music.

Maybe the next one will be dedicated to me? :tiphat:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ST4 said:


> I could write a book but I'd need a pay increase
> 
> Anyway Eddie, flick me a thumbs up if you're interested :cheers:


Something Rad would be great - with lots of sirens and horns


----------



## Pugg

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Something Rad would be great - with lots of sirens and horns


I do think you have to wait a while Eddie.


----------



## Ian Moore

I wonder if you feel the same if it was performed on acoustic instruments.


----------



## Pugg

Ian Moore said:


> I wonder if you feel the same if it was performed on acoustic instruments.


We will get the answer , just be patient.....


----------



## Ziggabea

The first piece is really interesting, a really hard hitting concerto grosso. I appreciated that the dissonance and percussion was treated in a very sequential way. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Captainnumber36

Sounds like a Zappa adventure! lol.


But, it's not really for me unfortunately, but keep doing what is right by you!

And don't listen to DZC!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Captainnumber36 said:


> Sounds like a Zappa adventure! lol.
> 
> But, it's not really for me unfortunately, but keep doing what is right by you!
> 
> And don't listen to DZC!


Do you means this


----------



## Captainnumber36

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Do you means this


Not exactly. More like Uncle Meat style.


----------



## dzc4627

Captainnumber36 said:


> Sounds like a Zappa adventure! lol.
> 
> But, it's not really for me unfortunately, but keep doing what is right by you!
> 
> And don't listen to DZC!


Do not bring what you call a "game" into other threads captn. Others can choose for themselves whether or not they listen to me.


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> Do not bring what you call a "game" into other threads captn. Others can choose for themselves whether or not they listen to me.


Please operate by forum rules and stop comparing everything from a Classical viewpoint. Other genres are welcome here, just not by you, who likes to create your own set of rules to follow.


----------



## dzc4627

Captainnumber36 said:


> Please operate by forum rules and stop comparing everything from a Classical viewpoint. Other genres are welcome here, just not by you, who likes to create your own set of rules to follow.


Where in the rules does it say that? This is off topic anyhow, as this is music that seems to be within the classical genre.

All I want is for you to leave this feud you like to perpetuate to your own threads.


----------



## Captainnumber36

dzc4627 said:


> Where in the rules does it say that? This is off topic anyhow, as this is music that seems to be within the classical genre.
> 
> All I want is for you to leave this feud you like to perpetuate to your own threads.


If you can't oblige my request to stay out of my threads, then why should I oblige yours?


----------



## Captainnumber36

I really like the second work!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Captainnumber36 said:


> Not exactly. More like Uncle Meat style.


Yeah, good call Uncle Meat is my Favorite too


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

dzc4627 said:


> Where in the rules does it say that? This is off topic anyhow, as this is music that seems to be within the classical genre.
> 
> All I want is for you to leave this feud you like to perpetuate to your own threads.


Jeeze is there a topic here, I'd better let ST4 know...............


----------



## Portamento

ffs, everything in this board becomes a hot mess one way or the other. So many toxins in the air... by Jove, it's worse than Zabol!


----------



## dzc4627

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Jeeze is there a topic here, I'd better let ST4 know...............


I would not have had to address Captn if he didn't directly tell ST4 to ignore me. I'll ignore him in the future when he personally targets my reputation on this subforum...


----------



## Timothy

Finally a modern work! I sense quite a nice Messiaen influence, is this true? the percussion is very tasteful. The Rite Of Spring style ending with the cadence figures (and the last percussion hit) was a neat way to end the piece. Congratulations.


----------



## Pugg

Timothy said:


> Finally a modern work! I sense quite a nice Messiaen influence, is this true? the percussion is very tasteful. The Rite Of Spring style ending with the cadence figures (and the last percussion hit) was a neat way to end the piece. Congratulations.


He will be glad to read this when he's returning, I am sure.


----------

